# The Weapons of our Future...



## koolbluez (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, we already saw the Ray-Gun post a day back.

Continuin from where i left.. these r the next big things in modern weaponry... youtube files @ the source site

*hight3ch.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/top10weapons.jpg

1. XM29 Objective Individual Combat Weapon (OICW), XM307 Advanced Crew Served Weapon (ACSW); replace the M16; esp the latter one... they shoot 25mm grenades & r _chip_ped.

2. Force Field, as of now, fitted on light armored vehicles such as personnel carriers, the force field uses a series of charged metal plates to dissipate the effects of rocket-propelled grenades.

3. Corner Shot, a swivelling 40mm grenade launcher, among other things. Corner Shot turns your pistol into a pistol-caliber, (very) short-barrelled                rifle with a swivelling front section. And I used to think only digital cameras had swivel lcds!!!

*www.military.com/pics/SoldierTech_Corner1.jpg​ 
4. Mobile Tactical High Energy Laser. Well... the Advanced Concept Technology Demonstration (ACTD) Tactical High Energy Laser (THEL), codenamed Nautilus, led to the MTHEL. The Tactical High Energy Laser is the first mobile Directed Energy weapon system capable of detecting, tracking, engaging, and defeating Rockets/Artillery/Mortars (RAM), cruise missiles, short-range ballistic missiles, and unmanned aerial vehicles.

5. MOAB Bomb, hmmm.. its the Massive Ordnance Air Blast Bomb (also called_ pun_nily... the Mother Of All Bombs). A 30ft long, 40.5" dia, 21,000 lbs weight GPS-guided munition which delivers the 18,700 lb BLU-120/B warhead bomb with KMU-593/B GPS/INS. Well in layman terms, its not a ground-bursting bomb, but an air-bursting one, thus increasing its destructive range. There is a How Stuff Works link on the same.

6. Direct Energy Weapons,  a type of energy weapon that directs energy in a particular direction by a means other than a projectile. It transfers energy to a target for a desired effect.  It could be Electromagnetic enery like in lasers or masers, particle beam weapons or any other energetic particle weaponry.

7. Active Denial System - The Ray-Gun, as we talked about it in the earlier post, a non-lethal technology that uses strong millimeter-wave electromagnetic energy to stop, deter and turn back an advancing enemy, esp useful in crowd control.

8. DREAD - Silent Weapon System, a [SIZE=-1]Multiple Projectile Delivery System. No heat, no recoil, no sound, no gunpowder, no flash. .5 caliber shots @ [/SIZE]8,000 fps in a 360degree field of fire [SIZE=-1]in 120,000 rounds per minute of pulverizing power.[/SIZE]

9. Metal Storm Sentry Gun - Another no movin parts, million rounds per minute electronically fired gun, which could actually shread the opponent.

10. Sensor Fused Bombs, they r unpowered, top attack, wide area, cluster munition, designed to achieve multiple kills per aircraft pass against enemy armor and support vehicles. The more famous of them... CBU-97... CBU-105

Inspiration?... Click on the main pic.

Lots of links to lots of weaponry...check out all the links here... all different. Neatly arranged.

 WELCOME TO THE FUTURE
a rather horrific, chilling one, though​


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 11, 2007)

looking like rail-gun


----------



## 24online (Feb 11, 2007)

cool... now thinking of what r new crimes after terrorism ????


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 12, 2007)

great finding man..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2007)

I always look for such things on internet
dude could you post a screen of every gun(I am a little lazy)
REPS to you Kool d00d


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 12, 2007)

nice finding


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice post koolbluez


----------



## iMav (Feb 12, 2007)

nice find


----------



## 47shailesh (Feb 13, 2007)

Lethal Weapons we should not forget

Trident_II 

B-1_Lancer

B-52_Stratofortress

Cruise_missile

B61_nuclear_bomb

BGM-109_Tomahawk

Gravity_bomb

B-2_Spirit

Honest_John_missile


----------



## vimrcds (Feb 21, 2007)

I want that DREAD system.  That'd be sweet, but dear god can you imagine what's going to happen when someone gets his paws on it that's not supposed to? We might end up short one President or some crazy stuff like that.

As for the MOAB, the BLU-82 "daisy cutter" is still my favorite, if only because it sounds so sweet and innocent, but it drops 12,600 pounds of explosion. But this MOAB kind of makes me think of Sodom and Gomorrah. If it wasn't us that have it, I might consider converting.

----------------------------------
Serving, fighting, defending...
My own taxes pay my salary.
United States Army


----------



## kirangp (Feb 22, 2007)

koolbluez nice post dude


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 27, 2007)

Talkin of guns... check one of the smallest guns around... the Swiss Mini Gun
*www.swissminigun.com/img/gal_or_diam_2.0.jpg*www.swissminigun.com/img/gal_or_diam_5.0.jpg*www.swissminigun.com/img/gal_or_diam_6.0.jpg*www.swissminigun.com/img/gal_or_diam_4.0.jpg                                                                                                           ​ 
Seen things like these in some spy movies... with the lady spy, in her handbag.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

My Favorite conventional weapon is the M4

*www.colt.com/mil/images/M4B_Pic_Small.jpg


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 27, 2007)

You forgot mother of all bombs (MOAB).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

^^I love guns,not bombs


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

^^ How many u have in ur collection


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

^^Thousands(in games)


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

^^Infinite in Resident Evil

Beware of them

I have
Infinite Rocket Launcher
Chicago Typewriter


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

^^You like BFG?


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

^^BFG bole to?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

^^It is one of the most destructive guns ever featured in games.It was featured in Quake as well as Doom games.
The fullform is Big Fu*king Gun(official).
read this *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BFG9000


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

After seeing its destruction power its just Awsome

thanx for info

rep u

but i got message

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to vimal_mehrotra again.

sorryy


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reps but you currently dont have rep power


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 28, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reps but you currently dont have rep power


 
Mujhe rep Power kab milega


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

^^Jab tumhe reps milenge


----------



## caleb (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow great pic


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 28, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^Jab tumhe reps milenge


 
Aur mujhe reps kab milenge


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 28, 2007)

I wish they would waste all the money and resources on something more constructive like fighting diseases instead of making weapons of destruction and killings.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 28, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> I wish they would waste all the money and resources on something more constructive like fighting diseases instead of making weapons of destruction and killings.



Yea . :'(.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 28, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> I wish they would waste all the money and resources on something more constructive like fighting diseases instead of making weapons of destruction and killings.


 
Firstly be safe then develop


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 28, 2007)

One man's safety leads to an increased sense of power which leads to others insecurity. Means its a chain, you built weapons, I built better...the race continues...while 40 million people die of curable diseases ever year due to lack of funds.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 28, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> One man's safety leads to an increased sense of power which leads to others insecurity. Means its a chain, you built weapons, I built better...the race continues...while 40 million people die of curable diseases ever year due to lack of funds.



Totally right.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 28, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> One man's safety leads to an increased sense of power which leads to others insecurity. Means its a chain, you built weapons, I built better...the race continues...while 40 million people die of curable diseases ever year due to lack of funds.


 
mail it to Goerge Bush may be he understands it

for us

BFG
Infinite Rocket
Chicago Typewriter

rocks...


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 28, 2007)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> mail it to Goerge Bush may be he understands it



Don't blame the poor guy for the gun and bomb culture of USA. It has been that way since Edward Monroe passed his doctrine in 1923, Americans have been obsessed with snatching other's food plates in Africa....

Well all US presidents are same, except Bill Clinton who decided to "make love not war" with Monica Lewinsky which took away the time he would have used to bomb Somalia.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 28, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> Don't blame the poor guy for the gun and bomb culture of USA. It has been that way since Edward Monroe passed his doctrine in 1923, Americans have been obsessed with snatching other's food plates in Africa....
> 
> Well all US presidents are same, except Bill Clinton who decided to "make love not war" with Monica Lewinsky which took away the time he would have used to bomb Somalia.



The best president of USA is Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 28, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> The best president of USA is Abraham Lincoln.




Oops! Didn't know how I could have missed him.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 28, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> Oops! Didn't know how I could have missed him.



He is the only president i love so much for many things he have done. I wish he want alive till now. . But some idiot killed him . This people only kill only good innocent people.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 28, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I wish he want alive till now. . But some idiot killed him . This people only kill only good innocent people.



He wouldn't have lived today even if he wasn't shot. At least using the current technology.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 28, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> He wouldn't have lived today even if he wasn't shot. At least using the current technology.



Atleast someone like him. I doubt if that would ever happen. I wish Hilary Clinton will do her best in US president seat. I hope she is the next president. Also i hope that monica lewisky does not come in middle of this now.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 1, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Also i hope that monica lewisky does not come in middle of this now.


 
monica with hilery clinton

Mujhe to sirf Bill aur Monica ka hi pata tha


----------

